# 36 Hour Deep Sea Fishing , Orange Beach Aug 11 and 12



## justme0987 (Sep 11, 2015)

This trip is cancelled , I cannot get enough persons to commit.
If you are planning a similar trip, looking for more to join please let me know
Thanks


----------



## Joshgar8 (May 17, 2016)

I cannot send a PM for some reason. What boat are you guys using for this trip? Thanks


----------



## justme0987 (Sep 11, 2015)

65 x 19 ft Sportfisherman

I sent you a PM with a link for more info about the boat


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If u would post the name of the boat I am sure that would help alot with your search for people.


----------



## justme0987 (Sep 11, 2015)

cody&ryand said:


> If u would post the name of the boat I am sure that would help alot with your search for people.



I have no problem giving the link for the boat and the Charter in a PM, I have a reservation for August 11 and 12, this reservation will be confirmed once I pay the deposit. I cannot pay the deposit unless I have 10 people committed to go.

I do not want to post the name of the Charter company and everyone will be calling them and the deposit is not paid yet.

Thanks


----------



## Joshgar8 (May 17, 2016)

He did tell me the name of the boat. Having said that, the boat he said it will be on is a very reputable boat with a awesome first mate and deckhand. It's not my place to say what boat it's on with respect to the OP but I will say it's a nice boat with a great crew that knows how to catch a nice box of fish. I have personally been on the boat within the last 3 weeks and am considering taking the trip.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

What will the trip focus on? Trolling, bottom fishing, ??? species??


----------



## justme0987 (Sep 11, 2015)

I sent you a PM with link that has all the info


----------



## Baller44 (Feb 16, 2016)

Do u still have spots available?


----------



## justme0987 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes We have 3 spots available
Thanks


----------

